# Internetfalle - Lebensprognose



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

Wir sind in eine Internetfalle getappt:

meine Tochter besuchte die Internetseite sei-mein-freund.de, nachdem ihre Freundin dort ein Poesiealbum eingerichtet hat 
kurz vor meinem 52. Geburtstag kam eine email ohne Empfängeradresse - weil wir angeblich beim newsletter SEI-Mein-Freund.de angemeldet wären - mit der Frage Wirst du wirklich nur 53 Jahre alt? und der Aufforderung Teste doch, wie alt du wirklich wirst unter der Angabe der Internetadresse h*tp://w*w.lebensprognose.com/seimeinfreund/ 
die email enthält keinerlei Hinweis auf irgendwelche Kosten, wohl aber die Startseite - das aber nur im Kleingedruckten, wenn man die Startseite ganz herunterrollt 
meine Tochter startete den Test (so ist das Verfahren in der email deklariert ) und folgte den Anweisungen - ohne jedoch den Kostenhinweis zu sehen 
als dann vertrauliche Daten abgefragt wurden ( Handy-Nummer und PIN ), holte sie mich, worauf wir den Test abbrachen 
dennoch kam per email eine Auswertung und zwei Tage später eine Rechnung über 59.- € 
auf meinen Widerspruch (per email) hin kam die scheinheilige Antwort, falls ich der Meinung sei, meine Adresse/Daten wäre missbraucht worden, solle ich doch Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen, sie würden dann die IP Adresse, von der aus der Test gestartet wurde, bekannt geben -  die Adresse ist jedoch unstrittig, wohl aber die Kauf- und Bestellungsabsicht.
Meine Fragen hierzu sind :
Gibt es eine rechtsverbindliche Form für Internetgeschäfte ? Meines Erachtens müßte am Ende einer jeden Transaktion ein Bestellformular stehen, auf der die wichtigen Daten noch einmal festgehalten sind. Dieses Bestellformular haben wir nicht gesehen und auch nicht abgeschickt - somit wäre die Bestellung nicht erfolgt.  
Das Ganze ist offensichtlich Bauernfängerei, die vorallem auf Jugendliche abzielt (der Papa/die Mama hat nur noch ein Jahr zu leben!)


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2006)

*AW: Internetfalle - Lebensprognose*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gibt es eine rechtsverbindliche Form für Internetgeschäfte ?


Natürlich, siehe > HIER <.

Zu diesem Thema auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42665 und hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890 und hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42560.

Wenn du was nicht bestellt hast, sondern nur die E-Mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen hattest, dann hat wohl jemand anderes deine Daten zur Anmeldung genutzt. Wie das aber abgelaufen ist, dazu ist allein der fordernde Anbieter in der Beweispflicht, nicht du.


----------



## *blub* (26 September 2006)

*AW: Internetfalle - Lebensprognose*

Hi leute,

mir geht es ähnlich, also ich hatte mich bei lebensprognose.de für ein Gewinnspiel eingetragen. Nach einiger Zeit bekam ich eine Email, dass ich doch diesen Lebensprognosetest machen solle, ich bin auf die Seite gegangen, habe den Test gestartet, aber niemals beendet, bzw. auch nur eine Frage beantwortet, weil ich in dem Moment vom PC weggerufen wurde. Nun habe ich eine Rechnung über email von denen bekommen.. 59€. ich habe eine Email zurück geschrieben, dass ich diesen Test nie gemacht habe und somit auch nicht dafür zahlen werde, abgesehen davon wusste ich auch nicht, dass dieser Test was kosten würde. Hätte ich dies gewusst, hätte ich diesen Test nie gemacht, weil ich andere kostenlose Tests dieser Art zu genüge kenne.
Als Antwort bekam ich dies:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie haben bei unserem Service Lebensprognose.com teilgenommen. Da der Test
> beendet wurde, kommen für Sie Kosten von 59 Euro auf. Auf diese Kosten werden
> ...




kann mir vllt jmd helfen? ich weisst nicht was ich tun soll ..

Danke, Tina


----------



## Any_w (26 September 2006)

*AW: Internetfalle - Lebensprognose*

es gibt hier zu einen thread, naja viel machen können die gegen dich eh nicht, habe auch schon mahnugen bekommen, aber ich hoffe ihr habt keine richtigen daten angegeben, mit der ip adresse können sie eh nichts machen, ihr solltet nur einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid ausfüllen wenn erkommt. ich bin mir net mal sicher ob mahnungen per e-mail rechtskräftig sind, aber das darf hier soweit ich weiß eh niemand beantworten^^.


----------



## hubi74 (27 September 2006)

*AW: Internetfalle - Lebensprognose*

Hallo Leidesgenossen !   :wall: 
ich habe heute das erste mal post von diesen [...] bekommen !
ich dachte mich tritt ein pferd . bin dann hingegangen und habe die verbraucherzentrale NRW angerufen ( leider eine 0900 nr ) hat sich aber gelohnt . der nette mann hat mir gesagt ich solle auf diese " Letzte Zahlungserinnerung" schriftlich antworten und mich auf folgende 3 sachen berufen ! 

*1: Das ich keine vertrag mit denen geschlossen habe da die bedingungen nur versteckt angegeben sind 

2: hilfsweise anfechtung wegen arglistiger täuschung nach §123 BGB

3: hilfsweise wiederruf nach fernabsatzgesetz 
*

desweitern hat er mich schon vorgewarnt das noch einige schreiben von denen kommen werde auch von inkasso und anwälten . wenn dann der mahnbescheid kommt soll ich diesem wiedersprechen und damit sollte die sache dann gegessen sein ! beim verbraucherschutz ist noch kein fall bekannt wo das ganze vor gericht gelandet ist ! also lasst den kopf nicht hängen !
ich jedenfalls werde die rechnung von den W****** nicht bezahlen !!!!!!

vieleicht helfen ja die 3 oben genannten sachen auch euch weiter ! wenn nicht auch gut ! 

auf jeden fall wünsche ich mir und euch viel glück im kampf gegen die [ edit]  !!!!!!!


bis dann 
Hubi

______________________
[...]

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. Bitte die NUBs lesen und eine angemessene Ausdrucksweise einhalten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------

